# Adding Baseboard Mod?



## noremacc (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey all, I've got a question on how to best mod our Outback (30QBHS) to add a baseboard heater in the trailer.

The trailer is parked and doesn't move from our vacation property, so power is not a problem as I can wire a separate 120V line and circuit into it. It does get fairly chilly at night, but the gas furnace or space heater with a fan it way too loud to run all night - and it just kicks in and out because the trailer gets cool so fast. At the very least we want to keep the kitchen area warm at night so we can sit around and play games without the heater noise breaking the silence of nature!

I'm not sure what the limitations of putting the heater around any of the RV equipment would be, such as by the stove/fridge.

Any suggestions on where to put it, and what size I could get away with and still generate some consistent heat?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

noremacc said:


> "space heater with a fan"


I have one that is loud too, but I have a very quiet one that I love, "Holmes HFH2986-U Whisper Quiet Power Heater" I can barely hear it come on and off, and I can set it for temp as well for 750/1500 watts.









Rather then a baseboard heat what about an oil filled heater? Running a good dedicated electrical line makes sense, even if you just put a receptacle for any type of heater. I'm always nervous about to much demand on most RV wiring jobs and sharing a circuit with a heater on high is a always a good way to pop the circuit.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I like the oil filled heaters if you can run a dedicated line. We have several in our old house so our kids can zone heat. They heat up 16x16 rooms with 12" ceilings in our place nicely. They have a 750 and 1500w setting. They are a little big as space heaters go when you consider floor space in a camper. I have seen a compact model that I have wanted to try that I have seen in a Heartland USA catalog, it was half the size.---Mike


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

had one in our bathroom for years that would fit nicely in our camper now. Never thought of it. We recycled it when we went wood heat in the house.


----------

